# Do you switch up meals every day/week?



## Gremlin (Oct 26, 2015)

I can't quite figure out if it's better to eat the same things over and over again or to make yourself a new meal plan every so often. Is this a personal preference?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 26, 2015)

It's up to personal preference. The same meal plan all the time makes it easier to know ahead of time what to shop for and makes prepping easy but becomes boring after a while. CHanging up the plan takes more work slightly but rewards you with different foods all the time. 

I eat whatever I want and just fit it into my macros. I don't do meal plans personally.


----------



## Gremlin (Oct 26, 2015)

I see. I ask because when I was in college I pretty much lived off of hard boiled eggs for a year. makes me realize that I can do the same thing every day no problem, as long as it won't negatively effect me. 

Not going to eat my weight in eggs again, but I'm a convenience person.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 26, 2015)

Gremlin said:


> I see. I ask because when I was in college I pretty much lived off of hard boiled eggs for a year. makes me realize that I can do the same thing every day no problem, as long as it won't negatively effect me.
> 
> Not going to eat my weight in eggs again, but I'm a convenience person.



Then keep everything the same. Just rotate around some foods to make sure you're getting a balanced micronutrient and macronutrient profile.


----------



## Gremlin (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Magical (Oct 26, 2015)

Gremlin said:


> when I was in college I pretty much lived off of hard boiled eggs for a year.



I bet your roommate hated you


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 26, 2015)

Magical said:


> I bet your roommate hated you



I'd have loved that:32 (13):


----------



## Gremlin (Oct 26, 2015)

Lol lucky me I didn't have one ^_^


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 26, 2015)

Like Doc said, rotate things around to make sure you're getting a good micronutrient mix as well.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 26, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> Like Doc said, rotate things around to make sure you're getting a good micronutrient mix as well.



Like when you go from cheeseburgers to hot dogs?


----------



## curtisvill (Oct 26, 2015)

I like to mix it up as much as possible so it becomes less of a chore to eat, plus I really like food.


----------



## Lilo (Oct 26, 2015)

I second what Doc said. Planning meals on a daily basis means a lot of time spent on juggling macros and cooking. It's a question of what you value more, variety or time.
As an idea, I prefer prepping everything for the following week, except for breakfast. Mon-Thu go in the fridge, Fri-Sun go in the freezer. Each week I plan my meals, I keep what I liked the past week, and replace the meals I didn't enjoy that much.

You can also plan a 2 day, 3 day split,  just like workouts if you have time, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## snake (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm so damn picky, I have little choices.  I wish I liked fish, God knows I through back some nice meals.


----------



## Milo (Oct 27, 2015)

I've been eating the exact same shit for almost a year now. The only things that change are what I eat on the weekends because that's when I do whatever I want with diet. Usually the only thing I have to decide here is if I'm in the mood for Mexican, Chinese, or whatever. I prefer to keep it the same during the week because I know exactly how long it will last me and when I'm going to need to go to the store again.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 27, 2015)

5 years, every day, same shaise.

The guys already said everything there is to say.

I pre-cook for a week. I go out to work at 4:00AM and come back home at 22:00 sometimes, so pre cooking is essential for me. Weekends, I cook for all the family and eat what I want.

It would be very nice if I had the privilege of not working, then I would cook every day something different. Until then, I'll have to keep chewing on my pre cooked shaise.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 27, 2015)

It also depends on your goals.

When dieting for example, too much variety is a bad thing for some people when it comes to controlling your appetite since your brain gets "high" on all the different tastes and wants more:

http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/69/3/440.short

Interestingly, the same mechanism applies to people who cant stop watching porn:


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 27, 2015)

Like the others, I pre-cook on weekends and eat the same meals during the week.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 27, 2015)

Gremlin said:


> I can't quite figure out if it's better to eat the same things over and over again or to make yourself a new meal plan every so often. Is this a personal preference?



I keep pretty much the same structure for most days with some variation thrown in.

Breakfast 9am-12pm: Pro Oats
Lunch 12pm-3pm: some form of real meat, ribs, brisket, chicken, etc and a protein bar (for my dessert fix)
Afternoon Snack 3pm-6pm: Protein shake or maybe another bar
Dinner 6pm-9pm: Varies per day

This structure keeps the same on most tracked days. On my cheat days (I try to keep to 1 per week) this all goes out the window.


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 27, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Like when you go from cheeseburgers to hot dogs?



That's deplorable DYS... hotdogs...

No, I meant like when I go from 5guys to Wendy's.


----------



## ninesevennine (Oct 27, 2015)

I usually find a couple things i like, then stick with them for weeks until i get burnt out and switch to eating something else for a bit


----------



## GSgator (Nov 15, 2015)

I eat the same stuff week in week out but I have 5-7 go to meals for dinners I plan Sunday so I can shop for them my  breakfast  is always the same tho except for Sunday I make a big brunch every Sunday. I like to cook my dinners Sun,mon,tues and wed is  usually the simple salad and chicken and Thursday is all the left overs from those dinners I also make enough for lunch the next day. As the week goes  like by thur I'm pretty spent sometimes wed is left overs and thur is subway it all depends Friday is family pizza night and sat is what ever. My wife works night and I work construction and this has been the easiest way for us to get in good meals.


----------

